# Your mpg



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I know quite a few of you have larger / smaller.....faster / slower....heavier / lighter cars, I was just wondering what mpg you all get on average especially those with say 3.0 litre + engines

I get average 20 mpg and considerably less on a 'spirited' drive


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

No idea what I get on the mini (no computer) but I reckon it's almost better round town than on the motorway. I think about 30ish round town, maybe 35 on motorways.

now the Alfa  :lol:

motorways best I saw was 28.9

round town....

wait for it....

9.8!!

That's from the 3.2 V6 (which apparently has its roots in the Fezza Dino engine of the late 60s - which might explain things)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Current average is 24.0MPG & that's based over 1500 miles which are probably made up of 80% motorway & 20% stop/start & town. Can get 27.0MPG on a pure motorway run with the cruise set at 85MPH.

A pleasant change from a 14MPG average in the M5 which often dropped to single digit when anywhere other than a motorway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Average about 23mpg, but I generally do either a long trip OR a very short one...

It drops to around 15-18 around town, but 26-27 on the motorway if I keep the speed sensible.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Best I've seen in the R32 is 27mpg on a motorway run. 9mp in stop star t traffic for short periods of time. I average around 12-14mpg.

I wont mention what the TVR used to drink, but it very rarely saw doule figures!


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I get 31 average in the Golf. 39mpg on a 50 mph drive, 34-35mpg at 70mph, 32mpg at 90mph.

I get 22 on average in the TVR. 27-28 on a steady motorway run, less giving it some stick.

Looking forward to 40+ in the Panda 100


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

20-21 mpg in the Cayman S. With very little motorway driving (simply because I have no idea what one of those is).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TVR_Man said:


> I get 31 average in the Golf. 39mpg on a 50 mph drive, 34-35mpg at 70mph, 32mpg at 90mph.
> 
> I get 22 on average in the TVR. 27-28 on a steady motorway run, less giving it some stick.
> 
> Looking forward to 40+ in the Panda 100


Hmmm i got about 26 from my Golf (DSG?) although there was a fair bit of town driving


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm averaging 22.5 MPG exactly since I picked up my MK2 a couple of months ago :twisted:

Used to get nearer 32 in my MK1 225


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Best I've seen in the R32 is 27mpg on a motorway run. 9mp in stop star t traffic for short periods of time. I average around 12-14mpg....


Seriously??!?

My Z4 does 23mpg for 99% town driving stop start, almost no motorway driving at all.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Best I've seen in the R32 is 27mpg on a motorway run. 9mp in stop star t traffic for short periods of time. I average around 12-14mpg....
> ...


Yep, 100% serious. ...but then it might have something to do with the gorgeous soundtrack that I hear when I put my peg down - therefore I push down at every possbile moment!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Hehe :lol: mine never seems to change whether I boot it or take it easy. 12-14 though, don't think I could live with that regularly.

The Z4 has a "sound generator" that channels noise into the cabin through a tube near the air intake [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

last time i looked, my 3.6 litres was giving about 20 mpg-ish.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Averaging 35 mpg round town and up to 55 mpg on a run. The car? 520d. Judging by the way most people throw up when they see it I'd say that vomit obviously has lower rolling resistance than tarmac.

In the A4 we get 44mpg round town and short runs, up to low 60s when there is a fuel strike! (48-50ish any other time)

Z1000 does 33-36mpg whether at 50 or 150. I am only guessing because my arms aren't big enough to hold on at anything over 125!

Z650 does 43mpg because every time it is started it is absolutely nailed from cold and thrashed to within an inch of its brakes. The [email protected] will not die.

Now guess which one did 870 miles in a day last year.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

My average is 23.7MPG. 50/50 motorway/A and B roads. Driven quite spiritedly also.  Not bad at all for a 3.8 litre engine.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> TVR_Man said:
> 
> 
> > I get 31 average in the Golf. 39mpg on a 50 mph drive, 34-35mpg at 70mph, 32mpg at 90mph.
> ...


Our Golf is a manual. Hoping for a bit more MPG once its got some more smiles on it (only 2200 at the moment). I get more economy from it than the girlfriend does and I drive it faster too (just making full use of the Turbo cap'n).

I had over 30 from my old TVR Chimaera on a run. Its all down to how you use the throttle as accelerating sucks gas, not cruising.

I find it slightly amusing that lots of 'lesser' cars get worse MPG than my T350. I guess light weight and good gearing helps. Measured it from Calais to Dordogne once - 90ish all the way including a few quicker spots (chasing a Eurostar train for example) - result was 26.9mpg.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My OBC is showing 18mpg as an average

I haven't reset it for ages so this probably quite a good indication


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I checked the display this morning & for the last 2829 miles I've averaged 28.9mpg (lot of town driving though) On a motorway run it displays 40+ (it's a 3.0 litre v6 diesel :? )

Usually only have to fill up every fortnight now compared to every week with the TT.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Averaging 22.2mpg on a cross section of driving over past 5000 miles. Very happy with that from a 5.5 V8!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

My Monaro has a small block 5.7 Chevy V8 - tuned to about 430bhp.

Averages 20 on a mix of all driving styles. Best I've seen on a long run (over here) was about 25mpg. 5 - 10 on track days 

Taken it on a few fast trips through Germany the faster you go doesn't seem to affect the economy that much. It's best as a high speed cruiser, not trundling through town ...

I also have a peugeot diesel which gives 45 - 50 mpg :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

38 avg in the 330d

About the same from the KTM


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

If I try really hard I can get it down to 13 MPG on the road.

Average when I'm feeling sensible is 20ish


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Biggest engine (5.0) = worst mpg @ 17mpg

Do I win a prize?


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The trip computer on the family MINI One hack has never been re set. It's clocked up 14.5k miles in 2 years at an average speed of 29.9mph and 37.7 mpg. Oh, and a new set of front run flat tyres.

TJS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> Biggest engine (5.0) = worst mpg @ 17mpg
> 
> Do I win a prize?


Biggest engine? How do you work that one out? :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

My 997 C2S seems to do about 15mpg around town and up to 28mpg on a long run. Not bad IMO.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Biggest engine (5.0) = worst mpg @ 17mpg
> ...


Aye, exactly. Sure I said I had a 5.5 V8


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_Mc said:
> ...


Which is lovely, but still puny next to PaulS small block chevy 5.7. :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Had one of them when I had my 350/350 Corvette. Great engine/car but not in the same league as my AMG IMHO.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:



> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I clearly can't read :roll:

But still worst mpg :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


If you say so...



> A pleasant change from a 14MPG average in the M5 which often dropped to single digit when anywhere other than a motorway.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

My new car with a twin turbo 2.7 litre engine showed 39.6mpg on it's first journey yesterday (to Leeds from Gatwick and back) and I wasn't driving at 55mph either.

Oh, did I mention it was a diesel. 

Our V6 Touareg has actually shown an average of 22mpg (once) but usually it's around 18 or 19 on a run with 16 around town.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> 38 avg in the 330d
> 
> About the same from the KTM


Ditto with 330cd. Seems same regardless of duty cycle. Long steady runs see it over 40mpg.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > 38 avg in the 330d
> ...


That's impressive. From what I've read about your drving style in the past I don't think you hang around, yet your MPG is massively better than mine in the A4. Is it just a case of having more power means you have to try less to get up to speed or to overtake?

When I drive I'll be lucky to get 34 (indicated) and in town it will go down to under 20mpg with ease. I've seen it in single figures if I push on around town.

For those that don't know, this is a 2.5 V6 TDi A4 Avant.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


I reset DIS mpg every 1000 miles to smooth out average.

I think it may come down to a few related factors:

1. BMW common rail injection 6 cyl engines are more efficient than the (now obselete) VW PD 6 cyl injection systems. This is particularly case when one has lead foot syndrome. PD economy is often little better than petrol eqiv if one really clogs it. CR just doesnt seem to vary in economy so much in relation to driving style.

2. High torque output at low/med revs means better part throttle performance. ie one doent always need to clog it to regain speed, surge up slip roads/inclines etc, and generally maintain momentum without using wide open throttle or all the revs. That's why the petrol equivelents often have to grab two gears to keep up/fend off a spirited derv driver - much to their chagrin. :wink:

3. Gearing in manual (auto is a different proposition) 6 speed 330d is spot on for cruising and one can keep good speed on very light throttle setting.

4. Good handling and balance makes it easy to carry speed without too much drama :wink:

5. Fatherhood and family have definately slowed me down. I'd like to stick around a while, and would rather be 30 mins late in this world than 30 years early into the next one. I drive very cautiously with the pack on baord. But I still cover the ground in a timely fashion...

6. To counter that, I actually now do more stop start town driving, school run stuff etc than open road cruising, and might expect economy to have suffered. It hasn't.

The 330d variants just seems to have the right compromise and blend of qualities to be both an economical and a fast car. That's why I have had two on the trot and will probably go the same again next year- although the Audi B8 platform may be interesting for next A4 Avant.

I know many have a problem with BMWs, (ironically most never having run one  ), and I am still not sold on the latest gen styling, but it boils down to having one of the best road engines around allied to BMW mainstay of best in class handling.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone got any ideas on how economical the 335D/535D's are in real world (not manufacturers crap)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how economical the 335D/535D's are in real world (not manufacturers crap)


Circa 30 mpg from what I hear. That second turbo and auto box both take their toll on the juice.

CliveD and W7PMC can confirm from direct experience.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any ideas on how economical the 335D/535D's are in real world (not manufacturers crap)
> ...


Do they not do a manual in 335d form ? to much torque ?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Kell, the V6 is an incredibly thirsty beast. My Mother-in-law has one. As this is in France all the readings are in kilometers and she gets the same number of Km per tank as we do with the 1.9 in miles. i.e. we get 60% more from a gallon and I drive much faster than she does! Cars are similar age and similar mileage.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how economical the 335D/535D's are in real world (not manufacturers crap)


Your not thinking about changing already are you Tony?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago in the snowy weather I had to run up to the NEC and back, was taking it really steady, probably averaging around 65-70 and averaged 54.7mpg 

I think the DIS was projecting arounnd 730 miles from the tankful....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any ideas on how economical the 335D/535D's are in real world (not manufacturers crap)
> ...


No i love my Scoob  and beside which i still need to get it remapped 

but I am thinking about Mrs B's car might need changing 330d (old shape) estate might be nice


----------

